# Found a new website.



## 97785 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi all,

I was browsing www.worldofmotorhomes.com and came across a new dealer. There web address is www.griffin-american-motorhomes.co.uk There prices seem pretty good. What you guys think as i'm rather interested in either one they have for sale.

Please give me your opinion.


----------



## 97785 (Feb 19, 2006)

Does anyone have any opinions on the rv's they have for sale as I am rather interested in both of them as I assume they are of a similar spec in terms of the price and what you get for your money.

Thanks

Craig


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Horses for courses. Vastly overpriced IMVHO. :wink:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Craig, 

I intend to visit the USA and buy my RV from there direct.....WHY ???? 

Right I like the look of the Monaco Cayman 34 SBD which a UK dealer is offering at £136,388. 

In Florida at a dealers called Lazydays that model has a MSRP $158,829. 

One would expect to get 25% off that price making the price $119,122. 

At the moment £1 = $1.74 so $119,122 = £68,303

The difference between the UK & USA dealers is £68,085 8O 8O 8O

Makes you think doesn't it :?:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well VAT, duty, shipping+ insurance and UK conversion dent that difference, but the rest of it is spot on. And if you spend a year touring the States & Canada, bring it over, keep it for a year, you can escape the VAT and duty and on selling it pay for a huge chunk of your trip. Or, at least, that's my plan ....

Eddievanbitz believed there is not that much in it, however, and Dudleys would price match a US dealer in any case. I asked Dudleys for the details of the price match but they chose not to reply .....

Dave
Edit - nice layout, by the way. Now if they could do one just like that with 3ft chopped off/ saved rear of the front slide, with a mid-entry door, petrol engine and more European decor I'd be sorely tempted. Academic for years yet but one likes to dream. I thought for a moment (until I looked at the photos) the bedroom TV had its own slide; that's a US approach, clearly. We use TFT screens this side of the pond ....


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*VAT*

Hi Dave

Do you escape the VAT by keeping it a year?

An ex colleague now lives in USA and was planning to bring one with him to the UK, but even after owing it was told the HM Customs would still be intrested in the van.

I understand that importing from the U S works as follows

Price of RV £70000.00

Shipping £ 5000.00

Total  £ 75000.00

Plus 10% tax £7500.00

Total £82500.00

VAT 17.5% £9693.00

Total £92193

Obviously still a hell of a lot cheaper than in Uk, even after allowing a couple of grand for converting the electrics and headlights etc etc

At what point can you have it VAT free?

Rapide561


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Paul has done a cracking job here:
http://www.rvforum.net/SMF_forum/index.php?topic=860.0

Dave


----------

